# Flavoring



## Floandgary (Apr 17, 2015)

Just completed fermentation (.990SG) on Chilean Carmenere juice bucket and racked to carboy. K-meta and Sorbated. Would like to supplement flavor with Blackberrys. Thinking about 1 lb. would add flavor but not bump SG too much. Fresh or frozen, is it necessary to crush to break skins?


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 17, 2015)

Since you are already in a carboy I would "cook down" the berries slowly to a syrup, strain and add that to your wine. Adding crushed berries would create an added racking or two I would think.
Mike


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 17, 2015)

Thought about a syrup,, made or bought. Certainly much simpler but I kind of like the idea of letting the fruit sit on/in the wine and age much as we do with oak. Have done it before with dried Black Currant, dried Cherries, dried White Raisin. Don't recall seeing "dried" Blackberry. As it will be racked several times prior to bottling next spring anyway, it would not be an issue for me. Thanks for the input tho.


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 17, 2015)

In that case I'd use frozen tossed in whole, take advantage of the "skins",
let us know how it turns out.
Mike


----------



## stickman (Apr 18, 2015)

I have never done anything like this, but sounds interesting. You may end up with some pectin issues, haziness etc., if so, an enzyme addition may be beneficial. Others with more experience on this topic may provide additional information.


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 18, 2015)

Had not considered the need of a pectic enzyme in post fermentation applications. Have not used it previously, but then deep dark reds don't reveal much. Will have it on hand as it cannot hurt anything. Another useful tidbit. Thank you!


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2015)

I would use frozen and Gary, this sounds really good!!


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi Julie! On yours and Kraffty's recommendation, frozen it will be... Through my searching, I've found that Carmenere should be consumed early. Even at this stage, just racked from primary @.990, it has an acceptable flavor/mouthfeel. I just want to bump it up a little so I figure about a pound of Blackberry will add a distinction. Did it to last years Argentine Malbec with dried Black currant from Penn-Mac... WOW!!


----------

